# Glass on Mirrored Glass



## DeepSeaDan (Mar 13, 2021)

Finally found the type of display cabinet I wanted! Looks beautiful at night, with the room dark & the glass all lit up!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 13, 2021)

DeepSeaDan said:


> Finally found the type of display cabinet I wanted! Looks beautiful at night, with the room dark & the glass all lit up!View attachment 221100


I love the mirror in the back. Nice sealed cabinet. Not so dusty as a shelf right. That's the one thing I like about my antique China hutch. I mean you still have to clean, just not so often.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Mar 13, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I love the mirror in the back. Nice sealed cabinet. Not so dusty as a shelf right. That's the one thing I like about my antique China hutch. I mean you still have to clean, just not so often.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Thanks RB! I did spend time thinning the weight on some of the shelves, as I found a thread on here warning of shelf-failure ( typically due to the shelf support pegs ). Don't wish to be awakened in the night to the sound of glass smashing!


----------



## glassdigger50 (Mar 13, 2021)

Nice cabinet and bottles too.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 13, 2021)

I need to flip my shelves so they can straighten out. I have the same problem I need to get weight off. You can see the bow in the shelves.  Lot of fossils, crystals and glass would make quite a crash.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 13, 2021)

Great display DSD! Great mix of nice glass! it's real nice!

Robby, Yours sure is packed with some heavy stuff both figuratively and literally.  I see and like that you left the floor slides under the feet.
~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 13, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> Great display DSD! Great mix of nice glass! it's real nice!
> 
> Robby, Yours sure is packed with some heavy stuff both figuratively and literally.  I see and like that you left the floor slides under the feet.
> ~Fred


I never move the hutch on them. I empty it, then pick it up gently. Two person job. Everything i have has those sliders under them, the couch, dresser and desk, makes it so much easier to move and clean. I just emptied off the top of the hutch a month ago. I need to do it again.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

